# buckingham tournament



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Teddy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I have to work this Saturday. Any word on the dates for Aylmer and Hull yet?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Here is whats coming up*

10 janvier 2009 Les Archers de la Lièvre Polyvalente Hormidas Gamelin à Buckingham
8h00 à 10h00 Pierre Pharand
(819) 986-3584 

18 janvier 2009 Les Archers d'Aylmer Cibles animalières 3-D
École Grande-Rivière
100 rue Broad
Secteur Aylmer 8h30 à 9h30 Jules Parent
(819) 682-8518 

8 février 2009 Rockland Field Archers Cibles 3D
École secondaire l'Escale
1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Ont 8h00 à 10h30 Martin Lacasse
(613) 446-1183
Rhéo Amyot
(613) 824-2233 

8 mars 2009 Les Caméléons de Gatineau Tournoi intérieur annuel 
Polyvalente Nicolas Gatineau
8h30 à 10h30 Robert Jolivet
(819) 663-5394 

19 avril 2009 Rockland Field Archers Cibles 3D
École secondaire l'Escale
1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Ont 8h00 à 10h30 Martin Lacasse
(613) 446-1183
Rhéo Amyot
(613) 824-2233 

2 mai 2009 Les Archers de la Vallée Terrain Ext.
Ch. Mills, Chelsea
Toutes catégories 8h00 à 10h00 Denis Boyer
(819) 903-0577
[email protected] 

3 mai 2009 Les Archers de la Vallée Terrain Ext.
Ch. Mills, Chelsea
Traditionnel 8h00 à 10h00 Denis Boyer
(819) 903-0577
[email protected] 

3 mai 2009 Club Arc en Flèche Tournoi du printemps 
450, rang 8 Est
Saint-Calixte 8h00 à 9h45 Michel Jr Fournier 
(450) 222-9985 

24 mai 2009 Ottawa Archers 3D Tournament (2 x 15) 
4075 Twin Elm Road, off Barnsdale Rd 8h00 à 10h00 Brian Martin [email protected] 

11 juillet 2009 Club Arc en Flèche Tournoi d'été 
450, rang 8 Est
Saint-Calixte 8h00 à 9h45 Michel Jr Fournier 
(450) 222-9985 

16 août 2009 Club Arc en Flèche Défi chasseur 
450, rang 8 Est
Saint-Calixte 8h00 à 9h45 Michel Jr Fournier 
(450) 222-9985 

6 septembre 2009 Les Archers de la Vallée Terrain Ext.
Ch. Mills, Chelsea
Pratique de chasse 8h00 à 10h00 Denis Boyer
(819) 903-0577
[email protected] 

13 septembre 2009 Ottawa Archers 3D Tournament (2 x 15) 
4075 Twin Elm Road, off Barnsdale Rd 8h00 à 10h00 Brian Martin [email protected] 

19 septembre 2009 Club Arc en Flèche Tournoi méchoui (sur réservation)
450, rang 8 Est
Saint-Calixte 8h00 à 9h45 Michel Jr Fournier 
(450) 222-9985


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=816504*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=816504


----------

